# Ford 3600 Starting issues



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

We have a 1979 3600 that is having issues when starting. All the usual suspects have been ruled out. The starter is good, the ignition switch is good and the solenoid appears to be good as well (we can start the engine by shorting across the power and the smaller wire at the solenoid).

I am going to start to shoot the wires with a MM to verify continuity, but I do not have a starting system schematic. 

Any additional troubleshooting ideas are welcome as is a copy of the wiring diagram.

Mac


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The problem is likely the 15 amp fuse under the right rear of the cowl. You can see a general diagram on Newholland's online parts server.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I'Y not trying to harp on you here but your post is a bit confusing - at least to me.
You say it has starting issues but then describe the symptoms of the starter not turning it over. To me a starting issue is one that might turn over but won't run.
In the future I would also suggest you tell us if it is a gas or diesel engine as a gas no start (won't run) is very different than a diesel no start (won't run)
That said, on any of the 3 cylinder Fords the go to place to check when it won't Turn Over is the neutral safety switch. There are two wires that hang down from under the dash and go to the top of the transmission.
There are a pair of bullet connectors in the wires. A simple check is to disconnect the wires and plug them together - on the dash side not transmission. 
If it turns over then the problem is your neutral safety switch.
If that is the case do fix it as the NSS is an important safety feature.
I' m about 90% certain the fuse behind the gauge cluster has nothing to do with the starter circuut.


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

Ultradog said:


> I'Y not trying to harp on you here but your post is a bit confusing - at least to me.
> You say it has starting issues but then describe the symptoms of the starter not turning it over. To me a starting issue is one that might turn over but won't run.
> In the future I would also suggest you tell us if it is a gas or diesel engine as a gas no start (won't run) is very different than a diesel no start (won't run)


You, Sir, are correct! 

Allow me to paint a better picture here. It is a diesel and every once in a while, when just using the key, the engine will start and it runs very well. That said, for the most part, when you turn the key to start it, the starter motor pinion engages the flywheel and things turn rather slowly, or not at all.

With that in mind, I can surmise that the starter motor itself is okay as we can bypass things with a screwdriver. The ignition switch was replaced and the problem persisted. The battery (new) cables were both replaced and the problem persists.

I would think that if the neutral safety switch was bad, it would be bad, but could it be intermittent like that? I agree, if this turns out to be the issue, it will be replaced as there are times when my son jumps on to work and we don't need any accidents!

Again, we are going to start looking at the wires from the ignition switch down through the entire starting system to see if there are any brittle wires (at almost 40 years old, I'm sure there are) or bad connections. 

By the way, I did find the service manual here as well as here in the forum so I'm good with the wiring diagrams.

Thanks for your patience! 

Mac


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

From what you have described in your last post it sounds like bad battery cable. I know you said you changed both cables so if my assumption is right you have the older version as a starter. The newere version has 3 cables. The older version was grounded internally through the body. They were having problems with this set up so they put an extra stud on the exterior for a short grounding cable from the starter to the block. I'm wondering if this might be your situation not grounding properly internally.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Here is some pictures of the updated starter on my 3cyl diesel .


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

We do have the older style, but I did confirm good continuity between the solenoid, starter and frame. Again, we have some old wiring and for other non-working items (i.e. temp and fuel gauge) and will be ordering a new harness just so for the piece of mind. Odd thing is, so far today, she has fired right up without issue.


----------

